# Where to buy Silversides



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

Anyone know where to buy silversides? I heard some grocery stores will carry them, but I haven't seen any yet


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*silversides*

i have seen them once at T and T ,,, but has been a few years since I found them everytime I go I look but I cant find them .....either


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Last time I got them from Highland farm

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Toofem (Jan 20, 2013)

*Fortinos*

I saw them at Fortinos in Burlington at upper middle road and guelph line. I think Hamilton BigAls had them too... (not 100%)

I did not buy because I did not see an easy way to get one or two off the block...


----------



## mules (Oct 29, 2013)

NAFB has them


----------



## sooley19 (Jan 7, 2009)

they last a while i think i got mine at dragon aquarium beside big als mississauga.. i just use a knife and a cutting board and chip away small pieces of it at a time.. i feed mine to my carpet anemone.. wish i had a bubble tip to feed to as well


----------

